# more sites like getty, wireimage, etc. to license pics from?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, what other websites besides gettyimages, wireimage, could I license pics? 
thanks


----------



## reddaisy (Jul 12, 2006)

If you get the Extended License, I think you can use istockphoto.com

A free site I've used is morguefile.com

freerangestock.com also offers a special license for use in items for sale.


Just be sure that you check to see if the image you want to use is available for licensing on a product you will be selling....a lot of time the license is just for promotional use like in a brochure or on your website where it is not directly providing an income. If you want to use it on a product you sell, you need to be sure that you have the proper license that allows the use you are wanting.


----------



## boshtees (Sep 11, 2007)

istockphoto.com, as reddaisy mentions, is a great site with some excellent photos and illustrations but you will need to purchase an extended license. If you do want to use some images off this site, have a quick search on the net before hand for vouchers - it is possible to get some good discount/offers on new accounts.

Another site that i have used in the past (but can be pretty slow) is sxc.hu - I am not sure what the licensing rules are like on that site so you will need to check that out. Last time i looked it was mostly photos.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Corbis: photography, rights, motion. and Veer: Elements for Creativity have some nice stock photography


----------

